# 35mm though 6x9 folder



## yellowjeep (Jul 4, 2008)

My first attempt went so so I suppose.















I only ended up with about 5 shots because I screwed up taping the film to the 120 backing paper. Any advice on how to do better? Anyway I do like how they came out and I like the Ansco Viking. I am looking forward to putting a proper 120 roll though it, but this is lot of fun too.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 4, 2008)

This is cool.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks thats what I thought too.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 4, 2008)

I've seen two or three examples the last couple of days where the emulsion around the sprocket holes was exposed as well.  I am really inspired to just shut up and go and do something about it.


----------

